# Camera suggestions



## Seveler (Dec 31, 2010)

First off we are not camera experts so I apologize up front.

I am looking for a decent camera for my wife she can keep in her purse. We just want to take pictures while traveling, of the kids school events, holidays, ......

We want to zoom, autofocus, and click. We hate waiting 3-5 seconds for the camera to be ready for the next shot. Being wireless is nice as well.

We are ok with the $200-$400 range.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I just got a Sony a5000 for my wife. $300. Great camera.


----------

